# Found this under a post and it feels wrong.



## Ahmet Çınar (10 mo ago)

Under a post in r/mbti someone posted a text like this as I understood it's from a Tumblr post


"ENTj in Socionics is described mostly as a practical joker and comedian (there are other things, of course, but this is very obvious), an optimist who doesn’t think too much about the consequences of his/her actions (that’s SP>NJ, and spontaneous), someone often interested in action sports (S>N), and with a tendency to informality (P>J).

Good humor goes definitely with Jung’s description of Se1, not Te1. This is probably the biggest red flag. It’s also ·/sanguine (SP) much more than ·/choleric (NT). ESTP’s “excentricities” and/or carelessness with clothing come precisely from that Se1 and from being a Perceiver, not from being “intuitive”. Also, being an “inventor, experimenter, and technician” is more ST than NT: practice > analysis, efficacy >"
mastery, etc. (This misconception extends to other type pairs). Does this guy even understand socionics or mbti?


----------

